# Branch Warren (gym pics)



## Arnold (Mar 19, 2006)

.


----------



## musclepump (Mar 19, 2006)

Damn that's a big boy.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 19, 2006)

guy is a beast.


----------



## LexusGS (Mar 19, 2006)

Yeah, good shit. Look how the guy in the red is looking at em with amazement in all 3 pics.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 19, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> Yeah, good shit. Look how the guy in the red is looking at em with amazement in all 3 pics.


 
All he must be saying is "wow!"


----------



## bigss75 (Mar 19, 2006)

Didnt he win that NJ or Carolina Pro show or something?


----------



## musclepump (Mar 19, 2006)

bigss75 said:
			
		

> Didnt he win that NJ or Carolina Pro show or something?



Europa and Charlotte


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 20, 2006)

He should have won the Arnold -


----------



## fufu (Mar 20, 2006)

His legs are massive.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 20, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> He should have won the Arnold -



I disagree.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Mar 20, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> His legs are massive.



no frickin kidding. THEY ARE TRUNKS


----------



## musclepump (Mar 20, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> He should have won the Arnold -


 
Agreed.


----------



## bigss75 (Mar 20, 2006)

Doesnt have the gh belly like the top pros


----------



## musclepump (Mar 21, 2006)

bigss75 said:
			
		

> Doesnt have the gh belly like the top pros



You're right, THAT is why he's out of the top spots


----------



## Arnold (Mar 21, 2006)

bigss75 said:
			
		

> Doesnt have the gh belly like the top pros



I guess he can be considered a "top pro" now.


----------



## bigss75 (Mar 21, 2006)

I still wouldnt consider him one of the top pros like Cutler, Coleman, or Gunter.  Him and Gustavo Badell are some "new" top guys that I want to see knock off Coleman or Cutler.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Mar 22, 2006)

bigss75 said:
			
		

> I still wouldnt consider him one of the top pros like Cutler, Coleman, or Gunter.  Him and Gustavo Badell are some "new" top guys that I want to see knock off Coleman or Cutler.


Thats some nasty shit man!!


----------



## ultimo (Mar 22, 2006)

he looks really good !!! nice one fella !!!!


----------



## rmcfar (Mar 25, 2006)

i think hes 5'7

id be more impressed if he was like 5'11-6'0. being so short and bodybuilding seems unfair

although most of them are pretty fuckin short


----------



## akasuna (Jul 19, 2006)

It's one of my favorite with victor martinez, gustvo badell. And he has got the potential to win an olympia.


----------



## Mighty Oak (Sep 4, 2006)

rmcfar said:


> i think hes 5'7
> 
> id be more impressed if he was like 5'11-6'0. being so short and bodybuilding seems unfair
> 
> although most of them are pretty fuckin short


At 6'7", I agree with you.


----------



## musclepump (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks for bringing back an old, dead thread.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 13, 2006)

Great trunks... Branch is a badass. He should have won the Arnold this year.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 13, 2006)

rmcfar said:


> id be more impressed if he was like 5'11-6'0. being so short and bodybuilding seems unfair


 
5'10-6'2 are perfect bodybuilding heights... 5'10-5'11 being the best.


----------



## GFR (Sep 13, 2006)

He looks like crap, it is really sad that his kind of body is even allowed on a BB stage.


----------



## musclepump (Sep 13, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> 5'10-6'2 are perfect bodybuilding heights... 5'10-5'11 being the best.


 
5'10 and up is too much frame to fill out.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 13, 2006)

musclepump said:


> 5'10 and up is too much frame to fill out.


 
The best builds in the world have been 5'9-6'2...


----------



## musclepump (Sep 13, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> The best builds in the world have been 5'9-6'2...



I disagree. The most popular bodybuilders have been that size, but best builds? I don't really think so. Not when it comes to aesthetics, at least.


----------



## Double D (Sep 13, 2006)

"Hey Branch what are you doing standing around posin, get to work. Slacker" 

That is one big dude.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 14, 2006)

musclepump said:


> I disagree. The most popular bodybuilders have been that size, but best builds? I don't really think so. Not when it comes to aesthetics, at least.


 
Who then? Let's settle this debate sir...


----------



## musclepump (Sep 14, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> Who then? Let's settle this debate sir...



Well, you had said 5'10 and up is best; then you made mention of 5'9. 5'9 I agree with because Frank Zane is 5'9. But here are some of the best physiques of all time, in my opinion, that were a bit shorter (some of these may be wrong)...

Lee Priest - 5'4
Dexter Jackson - 5'6
Porter Cottrell - 5'6
Albert Beckles - 5'7
Chris Dickerson - 5'7
Boyer Coe - 5'7
Larry Scott - 5'7
Shawn Ray - 5'7
Darrem Charles - 5'8
Tom Platz - 5'8
Mike Mentzer - 5'8
Flex Wheeler - 5'9
Mike Francois - 5'9
Rich Gaspari - 5'9


----------



## musclepump (Sep 14, 2006)

I almost forgot Danny Padilla, Dave Henry, and the late Momo!


----------



## GFR (Sep 14, 2006)

musclepump said:


> Well, you had said 5'10 and up is best; then you made mention of 5'9. 5'9 I agree with because Frank Zane is 5'9. But here are some of the best physiques of all time, in my opinion, that were a bit shorter (some of these may be wrong)...
> 
> Lee Priest - 5'4.....*I met him and he was shorter than my GF who was 5'4''*
> Dexter Jackson - 5'6
> ...


  Most I have met were 5'4' to 5'8''


----------



## Arnold (Sep 14, 2006)

Tom Platz is closer to 5' 6"


----------



## musclepump (Sep 14, 2006)

All the same: Still short.


----------



## fufu (Sep 14, 2006)

What about Arnold and Serge? They were pretty tall, right?


----------



## GFR (Sep 14, 2006)

fufu said:


> What about Arnold and Serge? They were pretty tall, right?


I met Sergio in 1998 so he was probably an inch shorter than he was back in 1969. He was about 5'8''  when I met him.....he was also a total prick.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 14, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> The best builds in the world have been 5'9-6'2...


 


musclepump said:


> Well, you had said 5'10 and up is best; then you made mention of 5'9. 5'9 I agree with because Frank Zane is 5'9. But here are some of the best physiques of all time, in my opinion, that were a bit shorter (some of these may be wrong)...
> 
> Lee Priest - 5'4
> Dexter Jackson - 5'6
> ...


 
Two of those last three are on my list as well... I said I thought 5'10-6'2 is best. Then I said the best builds ever were 5'9-6'2...

Flex Wheeler - 5'9
Mike Francois - 5'9
Ronnie Coleman - 5'11
Dorian Yates - 5'10
Kevin Levrone - 5'9
Arnold Schwarzenegger - 6'2
Lee Haney - 5'11
Gunter Schlierkamp - 6'1
Jean-Pierre Fux - 5'11
Chris Cormier - 5'9
Nasser El Sonbaty - 5'11
SuperFlex - 5'11
Sergio Oliva - 5'10 http://www.schwarzenegger.it/mro/oliva.html
Jay Cutler - 5'9
Victor Martinez - 5'9
Vince Taylor - 5'9
Frank Zane - 5'9
Darrem Charles - 5'9

Seems like 5'9 would be the magic number... Jay Cutler is just a fill just in case someone shrinks an inch.


----------



## GFR (Sep 14, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> Two of those last three are on my list as well... I said I thought 5'10-6'2 is best. Then I said the best builds ever were 5'9-6'2...
> 
> Flex Wheeler - 5'9 *5'8''*
> Mike Francois - 5'9 *5'8''*
> ...


You  are off on most of those son


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 14, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> You are off on most of those son


 
No you are oldschool.


----------



## musclepump (Sep 14, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> Two of those last three are on my list as well... I said I thought 5'10-6'2 is best. Then I said the best builds ever were 5'9-6'2...
> 
> Flex Wheeler - 5'9
> Mike Francois - 5'9
> ...



We're looking for BEST builds, not those that look most pregnant.


----------



## GFR (Sep 14, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> No you are oldschool.


Height is height son.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 14, 2006)

I am 5'10" - 5'10.5" and when I met Coleman he seemed taller then me. Not by much, but I think 5'11" is probably accurate.


----------



## aceshigh (Sep 14, 2006)

needs thickness


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 14, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Height is height son.


 
That's right, and you're wrong oldschool.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 14, 2006)

musclepump said:


> We're looking for BEST builds, not those that look most pregnant.


 
Yes, I know... The only people who that could be said about is Ronnie, Dorian, Cutler somewhat, and maybe Nasser. Nasser was just thick though. If you didn't like their builds at the end of their careers, then earlier in their careers apply as well. Take your beating like a man!


----------

